

GAE: Latency spikes & aborted requests in the last 24 hours. Any options? - yarapavan
http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/browse_thread/thread/b849776947527dcb/95e3ded59c9a3506

======
yarapavan
Google's discussion and categorization of the issue here:

[http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/6ded39ad5166d0be#)

